# Overnight parking near Alicante Airport??



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi 
Does anyone know of an overnight stopover near Alicante airport so I could drop off my wife for an early morning flight?
Also-Is parking overnight near Scallops restaurant in Javea now a no no?
Best wishes
Alshymer


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Try the town square or turnings close to the centre of Jijona (Xixona), quiet town within easy distance of Alicante airport.
Gerry


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Frequently when I've travelled to & from Alicante airport I've seen vans parked up alongside the main road (N340 & N332) by the beach on the 
'via Pista' & 'Agua Amarga Playa' about 1mile from the airport but how safe it is I don't know


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Parking on the rough patch of land near to the Scallops restaurant on the Arenal at Javea is still going on....there were maybe 15 MH's there when I drove past last week.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

WE need to do similar in April & we've earmarked ELCHE and EL CAMPELLO as possibles. They're both in the Camperstop Aires book and look to be 20kms- ish from the airport

I too would welcome any views on their suitability- they look ok for the purpose though


----------

